# Open Bass Tournaments?



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

I am new to the area and having a hard time finding schedules or listings for open "buddy" bass tournaments in the area. If anyone has a website or could get me started in the correct direction, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a website for you. I'm still new to the area and not going to start fishing tournaments untilI can figure out how to fish these rivers where most of the tournaments are held. I cut my teeth on large reserviors and am having trouble figuring out the river patterns. Good luck. Letus know how your fishing trips turn out. 

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/2007ATTTournament.html


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Thanks! I also prefer lakes over the river systems but my love of the sport overwhelms any hesitations I may have. I am just trying to find as much information as possible for now. Thanks again for the website.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Lake Seminole and Talquin are only 2 hours from Fort Walton Beach. Eufala, Martin and West Point, in Alabamaare only 2-3 hours from here as well. Let me know if you need a partner...I'm looking for one too.


----------



## dtalley14 (May 26, 2008)

Give the Swamp House landing on Escambia a call. I see billboards up all the time advertising for different tourneys, and there is one that used to be held on wednesdays. Give them a call. I fish in a club out of Solutia, we have a monthly tourney. Good luck

David


----------

